
Julian Assange 'to hand himself in and accept extradition to the US' - neverminder
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/julian-assange-wikileaks-hand-himself-chelseas-manning-commute-barack-obama-extradition-sweden-a7532706.html?cmpid=facebook-post
======
trollied
"Julian Assange will not hand himself in because Chelsea Manning's release
won't happen immediately, lawyer says"

[http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-
tech/new...](http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-
tech/news/julian-assange-chelsea-manning-barack-obama-hand-in-embassy-arrest-
extradition-us-a7533911.html)

~~~
supercanuck
What a weasel.

~~~
malnourish
To be fair, May is months away. Not today or even a week from today.

------
neaden
Isn't it Sweden who actually wants to talk to him though? Like, if he showed
up in the US there is a good chance he would be arrested but I don't think the
government has actually filed any charges against him have they?

~~~
achileas
To my knowledge, the US doesn't even have an extradition request for Assange.

------
newbie1010
ehhh no he's not: [http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-
tech/new...](http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-
tech/news/julian-assange-chelsea-manning-barack-obama-hand-in-embassy-arrest-
extradition-us-a7533911.html)

------
tinus_hn
The embassy where he is now is a dead end. I can imagine he has enough of
being locked up there.

Still, if his goal is to free Manning it's hardly surprising he waits until
she's actually freed.

------
banku_brougham
He may possibly receive less scrutiny by the FBI or Justice Dept in the new
administration.

~~~
wtfishackernews
"I think it's disgraceful, there should be a death penalty or something"

-Trump on Wikileaks in 2010 (but recent events could have changed his mind)

